# asus p5gc-mx(ud) - Bios update



## GinnyZ (25. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend,

Kann mir jemand bitte helfen?
Ich suche ein Bios update für ein Asus p5gc-mx(ud)
Auf der offiziellen Website konnte ich nichts passendes finden. Ich habe es dann mit dem "Asus Update v.7.14.01" probiert aber es wurde nichts gefunden.
Ich habe vor mir eine neue CPU (Q9550 E1)zu kaufen und wollte deshalb mein Bios aktuallisieren. Im Moment bin ich auf dem Stand von 5.7.07 mit der Version 0203.

Schonmal danke im Voraus.


----------



## msix38 (25. Januar 2009)

Also entweder hast du nicht richtig gesucht oder fandest wirklich nichts passendes?
P5GC-MX/1333

Die aktuellste Vers. ist laut ASUS die "0410".

MfG, MSIX


----------



## GinnyZ (25. Januar 2009)

Danke, ich probiere es gleich mal aus - es hat mich nur mit der bezeichnung etwas irritiert. Melde mich gleich wieder


----------



## GinnyZ (25. Januar 2009)

Es stimmt leider nicht überein; zumindest laut diesem Programm.


----------



## GinnyZ (25. Januar 2009)




----------



## msix38 (25. Januar 2009)

Pack die BIOS-Datei auf ein Flash Stick/USB Stick und starte das System neu. Danach per F11 die Boot-Reihenfolge ändern 1.USB-Stick 2.,3. usw. Dann müsste er automatisch updaten.


----------



## GinnyZ (25. Januar 2009)

ok danke- probier ich mal
Edit:
Danke hat alles geklappt^^


----------

